# Videos:75mmCanonFiring B25s,RAF Wellingtons+MosquitoManuall



## zeno303 (Sep 7, 2005)

Zeno's Warbird Video Drive-In September Newsletter

You are invited to drop by Zeno's Drive-In www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com and 
catch our latest World War II aviation features for free online video 
viewing. This month "At the Matinee," we're showing "Winged Artillery," 
featuring 75mm canon firing B-25s, "Target for Tonight,"A classic film 
featuring an RAF Wellington bomber on a night mission to Germany, and "P-47 
Combat Operations," featuring Thunderbolts in action in a variety of roles.

And we just added a free download of a complete 50 page De Havilland 
Mosquito FB V1 pilot's manual for Mossy fans everywhere.! (The downloads we 
added recently for Spitfire II and Me-262 pilot's manuals are extremely 
popular.)

Now showing online "At the Matinee"





* "Winged Artillery" Nine 75mm canon firing B-25Gs of the 48th Bomb 
Squadron, 7AAF, based on Apamama in the Gilbert Islands, conduct a hair 
raising tree top level strike on the Japanese air base on Mille. Also 
features amazingly well preserved and very rare color footage of daily life 
of air crew and ground personnel stationed on Apamama and Tarawa. As a 
bonus, you'll watch Sea Bees using heavy equipment to transform these hard 
won tropical atolls into fully functioning air bases and ground crews 
maintaining the Mitchell's massive canons.




* "Target for Tonight" RAF Bomber Command in a Night Action. This vintage 
film follows the crew "F for Freddie," a Vicker's Wellington medium bomber 
(Millerton Station, Group 33), through an entire low level night mission 
attacking a oil storage depot at a rail yard.Notice how the film highlights 
the participation of not only servicemen from all classes from around the 
British Isles, but also Canadians and a navigator that sounds a lot like a 
yank volunteer. The film exemplifies the understatement, dry humor, and 
"business as usual" approach typical of British information films of the 
period, along with a clear "get the job done" attitude.




* "P-47 Combat Operations" This film was shown to fledgling Jug pilots 
before they shipped out to forward air bases around the world. This 
engrossing video features a half dozen real pilots flying real missions in a 
variety of roles in all theater of war, including very rare footage of 
Thunderbolt napalm attacks against Japanese pill boxes in the Pacific. 
You'll hear the action described in their own words, including a liberal 
sprinkling of vintage pilot slang. Another fine narration by Ronald Reagan

And if you haven't stopped by Zeno's Drive-In before, we also feature 
1940-45 vintage WWII Army Navy films on how to fly the F4U, F6F, P-38, 
P-39, P-40, P-47, P-51, P-61, TBF/TBM, AT-6/SNJ, B-17, B-24, B-25, A-20, 
A-26, B-26, B-29, Stearman N2S and a different WWII documentaries every 
month "At the Matinee." That's over 14 hours of rockin' props for free 
viewing over the internet.

Finally, we've revised, expanded, and updated our "Control Tower" links 
page, which has the largest collection of World War II Aviation links on 
the 'net So drop your flaps drop in! 

That's http://www.zenoswarbirdvideos.com


----------

